# Great video on holding wood on the lathe



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

This is the most comprehensive video I've ever seen of the different ways to hold wood on a lathe. It's long, close to an hour and a half, but well worth watching, particularly for newer turners like myself. Enjoy!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I am subscribed to these guys and have been watching there stuff a long time. Good video, thanks for posting.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll watch this a little later. I am looking for turning videos so I can learn basics and then practice, practice, practice. I turned a rolling pin without any experience and I'm looking forward to getting good enough to make projects worthy of posting on LJs. Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Don anything you turn or make out of wood is worth posting here


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@Kreegan-I got to watch the video tonight. I was very thorough. I only wished he had spent a little more time running the lathe and showing some roughing, making some coves, etc. Video was well done.

@Rustic-I actually did post that rolling pin, but since it was turned out of VERY green wood (oak, same day of cutting), it has a large check in one side of the pin. I will probably cut it in half along its axis to use as a key rack. As for turning, it was very fun but I know I was very tight while turning-I was scared to grab an edge. I'm sure I'll get looser as I gain confidence.


----------



## PatrickO (Jan 13, 2012)

This is some great information. I only wish I had seen it last week. I had a piece blow off the lathe on me destroying the item. Thankfully nothing else was hurt, especially me. The tips here will make it much easier for me to accomplish my items. 
Thank you


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Some great tips there Rich. Thanks for posting…..


----------



## mgfox (Nov 11, 2012)

This was very informative. I was surprised how fast the 1.5 hours went.
Lots of great ideas for chucking different projects. I learned quite a bit
Thanks for posting the video


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Dan, if you're looking for a good turning instruction video, I'd suggest the DVD "The new turning wood with Richard Raffan." It's very good for learning things like beads and coves and such. I found it at my local library, so you might check there. I like Raffan's turning instructions so much that I bought that DVD and 3 of his books. On Youtube, you might search for Carl Jacobson, Jake Gevorgian or Bob Hamilton. They make very informative videos as well.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

A couple things I am not familiar with. I have never preset or knocked in a center prior to mounting a peice on the lathe. I have an OLD lathe 1949. I have always used the tailstock screw pressure to set the center. What purpose does preseating serve? second is the Steb center. if the center is set so lightly as to allow the wood to spin free how can you cut material. if you stop the material as he did early in the vid wont the tips tear out and eventually become ineffective as the wood fibers build up in the teeth. Mt DL is slow so it took 40 mins to get through the first 15 minutes.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@Kreegan-I'll take a look at those resources you mentioned. Good idea to check out the local library for the video too.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

REO, I don't know about your lathe, but mine will not provide enough pressure from the tailstock to firmly seat a drive center in a piece. It hits a certain point and then cranking down anymore just pushes the tailstock back. Using a pilot hole or mallet helps to seat it more firmly. On steb centers, it will only stop spinning if you have a pretty heavy catch, the sort that would cause the piece to fly off.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

ahh never had that trouble. In the vid it showed him stopping it with his hand for inspection while the lathe was running


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah I don't really know why he did that. I've never done that with a steb center and never seen anyone do it in the videos I've watched. Most people feel the piece with their hand or stop the lathe and look at it. I got a steb center because I felt like it held better and did less damage, less deeply than a spur center. I still use both of them.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

pretty good stuff. almost as long as a movie, watched it all. thanks for posting.


----------



## trophy (Dec 21, 2009)

I taught high school woodworking and cabinetmaking for 35 years and I have seen a lot of films on woodworking and turning. That said this video is extremely well done in covering so very many options in chucking our work securely. I would have loved to had this video available while teaching, I have been retire now 7 yrs. I do miss those kids and seeing the light turn on when they understand a new challenge.


----------



## mpax356 (Jul 30, 2011)

Glad y'all found my video useful. To teach is to learn twice as they say and I did a lot of research to prepare. I have since started a woodturning blog so folks can get access to my demo handouts, videos and magazine articles. They are in the Woodturning Resources tab. http://mikepeacewoodturning.blogspot.com/

Mike


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Excellent, thanks for posting.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

I recommend subscribing to Gwinett woodworking on YouTube. All there videos are great and educational. Not to mention inspiring.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Red, by tapping in your drive center before mounting on lathe ensures have a bite on end of blank. Another benefit is less wear on lathe parts. Too much tailstock pressure can cause vibration when turning.

I prefer two spur drive centers over four spur because get better bite even when blank end not square.

If using a four spur drive center no longer saw slots in end of blank because found spurs seldom line up with slots cut. So just tap it home.

Step centers nice but expensive option, big advantage was being able to check you work without turning off lathe. Have no problem stopping lathe for my damage assessments. They now sell step centers for use in tailstock. 
Buy a quality step center, some of the less expensive ones wear out quickly.


----------



## BillVan (Dec 2, 2012)

I saw one slight error in the very beginning. The Shopsmith does have a #2 Morse taper not a #1.
Bill V


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

wildwood its REO lol. Ive been turning since I was 7. thousands of pieces. I have not had the trouble that has been mentioned. the lathe is older than I am and started its life on a run of 5,000,000 bobbers. I have also heard the concern that tapping the work peice onto the headstock is hard on the bearings or that it is hard n the taper. This I find hard to believe. I could work it out but to deform or extrude even a #1 morse would take quite an abusive blast. The knockout rod that was used should be successful in any case. The energy absorbed by the bearings and the taper is several times this with an out of balance or over hung load. I can however see that it may have a purpose in particularly hard woods like ebony or rosewood. The video is well done and very informative I have pointed a few to watch it. Thanks to the person who made it and also the direction to view it here.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

All knowledge is good knowledge. Thnx for sharin this link.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Oops Reo, my bad!


----------

